# Pfeffersoße? für Rinderfilet



## Der_Glücklose (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi #h 

hab mein Pfeffersoßen Rezept verdaddelt |rolleyes und such jetzt nach einem neuen. Sollte ein echter Knaller sein, mein letztes war aus Zwiebeln - Wermut #c Rinderfond etc |kopfkrat 

Bitte nicht Knorr oder Maggitüten empfehlen, die kommen uns Weihnachten nicht über das edle Filet :m


----------



## esox_105 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pfeffersoße? für Rinderfilet*

Beim Google nicht fündig geworden?


----------



## Der_Glücklose (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pfeffersoße? für Rinderfilet*

Echt Leute, warum kommt hier immer öfter der Verweis auf Google und Konsorten |kopfkrat Ich wollte einfach hier mal hören ob der ein oder andere vielleicht noch ein geheimes Familien Rezept hat :m .  

Ausserdem was ist Google |kopfkrat :q :m


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pfeffersoße? für Rinderfilet*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Ausserdem was ist Google |kopfkrat :q :m


Der Reißer in allen Notlagen... #h


----------



## Acipenser (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Pfeffersoße? für Rinderfilet*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> hab mein Pfeffersoßen Rezept verdaddelt |rolleyes und such jetzt nach einem neuen. Sollte ein echter Knaller sein, mein letztes war aus Zwiebeln - Wermut #c Rinderfond etc |kopfkrat
> 
> Bitte nicht Knorr oder Maggitüten empfehlen, die kommen uns Weihnachten nicht über das edle Filet :m



Wenn wir hier mit Wildschweinrezepten aushelfen, können wir das auch mit Rinderfilet. Auch wenn es für Heilig Abend schon zu spät ist.

Ich brate das Filet am liebsten am Stück kurz und scharf in einem Bräter an zum Schließen der Poren. Dann ab in den Ofen; Temperatur und Dauer hängen von der Größe des Stückes ab. Ich liebe es rare medium, also knapp vor medium, entsprechend kurz habe ich es im Ofen.

Hat es den gewünschten Grad erreicht, rausnehmen und warm stellen und ruhen lassen (im warmen ofen oder Unter Alufolie. Im Bratensaft feingehackte Schalotten glasig werden lassen, mit einem kräftigen Schuss Cognac ablöschen, etwas Brühe dazu, einkochen, grünen Pfeffer dazu, etwas mittelscharfen Senf, ein Hauch Tomatenmark, etwas Paprikapulver mit Creme Fraiche andicken und fertig ist der kalorienarme Snack für nette Stunden.

Dasselbe Rezept nehme ich auch für Hüftsteaks.

Mahlzeit


----------

